# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  الهيدج هو الحل الوحيد ... ارجو التفكير سوياً بجديه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MahmoudRabie

إخوانى الكرام انا اكتب هذا الموضوع بسبب الخسائر الفادحه التى تعرضنا لها جميعا فى هذه الأيام فلا يمكن لأى احد او اى اداه ان تتنبأ بحال السوق او اتجاه العملات  فكل التوقعات تخيب كثيراً  ولذلك اطرح سؤال هام جدا .... هل الهيدج هو الحل ؟؟؟  لقد سمعت وقرأت فى منتديات اجنبيه عن انظمه للهيدج تعطى ارباح خياليه ولكنها معقده جدااا حتى انى لم افهم منها شيئ   فلماذا لا نتكاتف ونفكر سوياً فى وضع نظام للهيدج وندرسه بدقه ؟؟؟ لقد اضعنا جميعاً سنوات وسنوات ندرس التحليل الفنى " لا اتحدث عن نفسى انا اتحدث بصفه عامه " لقد اضعنا وقت ومجهوود هائل فى دراسة نماذج الشارتات والتحليل ونسب الفايبو ناتشى  وموجات اليوت والمؤشرات وغيرها الكثييييييير لقد اضعنا الوقت لوضع الانظمه ونقاط الدخول والخروج وتحديد الدعومات والمقاومات  لقد اضعنا الوقت فى صنع المؤشرات وبرمجة الاكسبرتات ونقول هذا المؤشر العجيب وهذا المؤشر الرهيب وداعاً للخسائر و وحقق احلامك مع هذا المؤشر  لماذا كما ضيع الاخوه المبرمجين وقتهم و مجهودهم فى البرمجه للبرامج وال مؤشرات لماذا لايضيعون جزء من وقتهم لصنع خطه هيدج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماذا سيخسرون وماذا سنخسر اكثر مما خسرنا لماذا لا نتكاتف جميعاااااااا كبار وصغار ومحللين ومبرمجين ومفكرين لصنع استراتيجية هيدج ؟؟؟  لماذا لانضيع بعض الحهد فى استراتيجيه هيدج ؟؟؟؟ لماذاااااا يا اخوان لماذا ؟؟؟  بالله عليكم ماذا سنخسر اكثر مما خسرنا ونخسره يومياً بالله عليكم خبرونىىى  استحلفكم بالله ان تقولوا ماذا سنخسر ان اضعنا جميعاً لو مده من الزمن نتدارس الأمر ونخرج فى النهايه بإستراتيجيه هيدج تكون ممتازه ............  هذه دعوه لتطوير فكرة الهيدج والتفكير فيها بجديه وكلما توصل احد لاى شيئ او اى فكره فليطرحها هنا ونقولها سوياً   ارجو أخذ الأمر بجدبه ولو مره واحده .......... شكراً لكم  
تحياتى

----------


## Tarek egy fx

عجبنى توقيعك  انا داخل انام كمان شوية ومتاكد انى حاصحى  وانا بصرخ مجنووووووووووون  علشان انا بايعه  عندى تعليق واقتراح  التعليق  ان التحليل الفنى  لا يعلى عليه وهو علم يدرس منذ عشرات السنين وبقاله اكتر من قرن والعيب ليس فى التحليل الفنى لكن فى المحلل الفنى الذى قد يهمل بعض العناصر ويعطى لعناصر اخرى اكبر من حجمها بالنسبة للاقتراح  ........فكرة الهيدج......  فكرة جميلة انك ما تفرضش حدود معينة للسوق انه يتحرك خلالها وتتعامل معاه بانسيابية طالع طالع نازل نازل مفيش مشاكل. كان فى موضوع فتحه الاخ اسامة السيد عن الهيدج من حوالى اسبوعين وكنا  اتفقنا على تجربة عدة نقاط  واختيارها كنقطة متعادلة  نفتح عندها عقد  ولو عكس السوق اتجاهه تتفعل العقود الاخرى شبيه لما قامت عليه استراتيجية البيفوت الويكلى عندما  بفشل خط 38 فتدخل عكس اتجاه الصفقة السابقة الى خط 100  انا كنت اقترحت ان النقطة تبقى نقطة اعادة اختبار للترند او نقطة القمة او نقطة القاع او الميورى وهى النقاط التى تحدد العملة عندها سلوكها اما بالارتداد او بالاختراق  حديلك مثال مثلا.....لو فرضنا وجود قمة سابقة عند مستوى معين  والسعر يقترب منها ...ندخل بعقد بيع   عند مستوى القمة بستوب معقول حيختلف حسب الفريم المستخدم  وفى نفس الوقت عقد معاكس عند الاستوب  لان فى حالة فشل الهبوط نتوقع تسجيل مستويات اعلى...  لو موافق حنفتح ورشة وكل واحد يبقى مسؤول عن تجربة طريقة معينة  للهيدج تعتمد على اساس مختلف ثم نرى النتائج باذن الله  تقبل تحياتى

----------


## supraforex

[QUOحديلك مثال مثلا.....لو فرضنا وجود قمة سابقة عند مستوى معين والسعر يقترب منها ...ندخل بعقد بيع عند مستوى القمة بستوب معقول حيختلف حسب الفريم المستخدم وفى نفس الوقت عقد معاكس عند الاستوب لان فى حالة فشل الهبوط نتوقع تسجيل مستويات أعلى ] حديث رائع  لكن مع الاسف لايوجد حل كامل فعند تطبيق مثال العزيز طارق فيقال ان نسبة النجاح هي 65%  لا أكثر لانه في حالة ان السعر ضرب الستوب المعقول فان السعر يجب ان يرتفع اكثر من الستوب ومن قيمة السبريد ولا يغير اتجاهه مرة اخرى حتى نستطيع تحقيق الربح  وكوني مبتدئ ارجو المسامحة لقلة المعلومة فلا استطيع الافاضة حتى افيد الاخوة المهتمين

----------


## mobtd2_msry

والله يا جماعة أنا شايف أن نظام الهيدج ده مالوش أى لازمه بصراحة..هتقولولى ليه ؟؟  علشان انت بتيجى عند نقطة معينة وتفتح صفقة شراء وصفقة بيع..  وتيجى عند نقطة تانية وتقفل واحدة من الصفقتين لأنك بتتوقع أن السعر هيرجع..  طب مدام أنت بتتوقع أهو..يعنى بتحلل تحليل فنى..  طب ماهو بدل الهيدج ووجع الدماغ افتح صفقة واحدة عند النقطة الثانية بناء على تحليلك وخلاص..  ولكن يبقى للهيدج خبرائه اللى بيكسبه منه مش عارف أزاى !!!!

----------


## Metzawel

> والله يا جماعة أنا شايف أن نظام الهيدج ده مالوش أى لازمه بصراحة..هتقولولى ليه ؟؟  علشان انت بتيجى عند نقطة معينة وتفتح صفقة شراء وصفقة بيع..  وتيجى عند نقطة تانية وتقفل واحدة من الصفقتين لأنك بتتوقع أن السعر هيرجع..  طب مدام أنت بتتوقع أهو..يعنى بتحلل تحليل فنى..  طب ماهو بدل الهيدج ووجع الدماغ افتح صفقة واحدة عند النقطة الثانية بناء على تحليلك وخلاص..  ولكن يبقى للهيدج خبرائه اللى بيكسبه منه مش عارف أزاى !!!!

 بص يا باشا .. أنا من الناس المتخصصة فى الهيدج .. لكن ده كان يعتبر بداياتى لأنى كنت اتعجل فتح حساب حقيقى .. والحمد لله الهيدج عمره ما خذلنى .. لكن التحليل الفنى شئ والهيدج شئ تانى .. والأفضل التحليل الفنى طبعاً .. لأنك فى الهيدج لما تتحرك 100 نقطة مكسبك منهم بيكون 50 أما التحليل الفنى لما تتحرك 100 تاخدهم كلهم فى جيبك .. عشان كده أنا طورت نفسى للتحليل الفنى .. بس الهيدج مضمون ومربح ولكن به عيب خطير جداً جداً جداً .. وهو إنه يحتاج مارجن للعقود المفتوحة .. يخليك مغصوب على انك تشتغل بعقود مخاطرتها 1% مثلاً من كتر الأوامر اللى حتفتحها .. فى الفنى انت ممكن تخاطر 10% وترضى بستوب لوز 30 نقطة .. الهيدج لا يوجد به خسائر .. خسائرك تكون معلقة لآماد طويلة الأجل .. هى نسبة وتناسب مش أكتر .. كلما زادت المخاطرة زاد الربح وزادت الخسائر .. يعنى من وجهة نظرى إن الهيدج مربح جداً ولكن ربحه بطئ جداً حيث أنه منعدم المخاطرة أو مخاطرته لا تتعدى 50 نقطة على الأكثر .. ولكن التحليل الفنى مخاطرته أكبر ولكن ربحه أكبر من الهيدج .. أنا متفق معك إن مهما كان طريقتك فى المتاجرة فالفنى لا يعلى عليه .. ولكن الهيدج ايضاً لا يجب اهماله فهو صاحب فضل كبير علىّ ويامه انقذنى من مارجن كول .. والمفترض انك تختار هيدج وتربح بخطوات بطيئة وتستمر بالربح كالسلحفاه أو تحليل فنى حيث تربح كالصاروخ أو تخسر بسرعة أيضاً .. لو التزمت بستوب لوز كويس وانت مستواك كويس فى التحليل .. لا داعى ابداً للهيدج فسوف يعطلك .. واحب أن اصحح لك معلومة .. الهيدج لا يوجد به تحليل فنى اطلاقاً .. فلو كنت اعرف النقطة الجيدة للدخول أو الخروج .. فلم أدخل هيدج .. ادخل على الرابح أفضل كثير بصفقة واحدة .. ولكن هو لمن لا يعرف التحليل الفنى .. أو من يجمع الأثنين معاً .. مثلاً .. لو السعر وصل لنقطة دخول كويسة .. وأنت دخلت بتحليلك الفنى بستوب لوز 30 نقطة .. معنى ضرب الستوب هو تحرك السعر عكس تحليلك .. أحياناً تعكس صفقتك من ضرب الستوب .. تخيل بدل الستوب لوز أنت عكست العملية بهيدج وضرب مستوى دعم او مقاومة لابد من اختباره ولو بعد حين .. ستخرج بربح الصفقة المعاكسة وعند اختبار النقطة المكسورة تخرج بأقل خسارة فى الصفقة الأساسية .. الهيدج مهم ولكن لو تبحث عن الأفضل فهو التحليل الفنى

----------


## MahmoudRabie

اخوانى الكرام 
اخى الكريم Tarek egy fx 
يا عزيزى انت تتحدث عن تحديد نقاط ارتداد وخطوط ميورى و بيفوت
وهذا ايضاً تحليل فنى 
انا لا اقصد تحديد نقاط للخروج من العمليات 
ولكن اقصد طريقه اليه تماماً بلا تدخل للعقل او التحليل الفنى 
اى تفتح العمليه بعد مكسب او خسارة كذا نقطه ثم تعكس مع السوق بعد كذا نقطه وهكذا
وهناك طرق محكمه لذلك الموضوع 
دوووون تحديد نقاط للإرتدااااااد على الإطلاق 
وعلى سبيل المثال اعرض اليكم اشهر طريقه على الاطلاق فى الهيدج 
بصراحه انا لم افهمها لأنها مشروحه باللغه الانجليزيه فى كم هاااااائل من الصفحات والتعليقات وهذه هي :  http://www2.oanda.com/cgi-bin/msgboa...=003696#000013 
وهنا ايضاً شرح مفصل :   http://strategybuilderfx.com/showthread.php?t=13155 
فأرجو ان نبذل الجهد اذا اخذنا الموضوع بجديه

----------


## islam1010

موضوع رائع 
نرجو من الاخوه الافاضل الاستمرار في المناقشه

----------


## Dr.GM

الهيدج يا جماعه طريقة مربحه بشكل فلكي جداً 
بس محتاجه متابعه 24 ساعة 
يعني ممكن يشتغلها فريق على شكل shift لكل فتره 8 ساعات 
هتقولوا ازاي ....
هنفرض السعر هيطلع 300 نقطة 
واحنا هنفتح صفقة بيع شراء كل 30 نقطة 
يعني في ال 30 فتحنا 
وصل السعر 60 فتحنا واغلقنا الأولى 
وهكذا ان شالله السعر وصل 7000 نقطة فوق اكيييييييييييييييد لازم هيجي يوم ويرتد ويرجع للنقطة دي 
طيب فين المكسب 
في المثال السابق 300 نقطة 
انتا هتاخدهم كلهم ناقص الأسبريد × عدد المحطات (الصفقات)
يعني (GBP/USD = 5 ) ...
5 × 10 = 50 نقطة خسارة في الصفقة 
مع 25 × 10 = 250 نقطة ربح
بالنسبة للصفقات المعاكسه 
5 × 10 = 50 خسارة 
مع 25 × 10 = 250 نقطة خسارة  
اجمالي الخسارة 300 نقطة في مقابل 250 نقطة 
خلي السعر حتى يتحرك 3000 نقطة في اتجاه واحد من غير حتى ارتداد ولو لثانية 
يعني 3000 في مقابل 2500 ربح 
الخسارة مؤقت بسبب قانون "التاريخ يعيد نفسه"
وبالتالي لازم هتيجي لحظة ويرتد السعر 
وتسترجع كل الأرباح في الطريق 
فيصبح صافي الربح هوا 5500 نقطة (مثلا) 
بس كما قلت هيا طريقة متعبه جداً ولا يمكن ان تتم إلا عن طريق مجموعات 
فا لو فكرتوا في الموضوع انا بقترح تعملوا محفظة موحده يديرها مجموعه من الأشخاص بواقع ساعتين لكل شخص مثلاً ...   
مجرد رأي واقتراح  
تحياتي
GM

----------


## وليد2000

والله ياخوي انا اوئد كلامك الفتره هدي بذات من السنه انا عندي صفقات في النيوزلندي كنت اتوقع له نزول ولم يحدث فثبت الخساره عن طريق الهيدج

----------


## trans

السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام---أرجو ان تتقبلوني بينكم عضو جديد ونشيط- 
لقد سأل الأخ عن وضعية هدج لكي يربح منها وجاوبوه الأخوة الأفاضل كل حسب علمه -إسمحو لي أن أضيف شيئا جديدا او ليس بجديد عليكم وهو هدج الذهب بالدولار!! 
لنفترض أن شخصا ما أراد أن يشتري ذهبا حقيقيا بقيمة 5.000.000 مليون دولار-بسعر 820 للأوقية- وقام بشرائه-------لكنه يخاف ان ينزل السعر إلى مادون 820 ويصبح 750 عندها سيخسر 70 نقطة من قيمة الأوقية ب % -إذا كي يتجنب الخسارة ويضمن الربح عليه بفتح حساب مع إحدى شركات الوساطة اللتي تتيح التعامل بالذهب وأو المعادن عندها وكلنا نعرف أنهم يقدمون سيولة التأمين(المارجن او الرافعة)في هذه الحال سيقوم هو بدلا من شراء ذهب مرة أخرى بقيمة 5.000.000 ملايين سيفتح الحساب ب 50.000 الف فقط ويعطونه الرافعة المالية وهي بكل 10000 دولار   رافعة مالية ب 1.000.000 مليون دولار.يعني يستطيع ان يشتري ذهب على رصيف التجارة ب خمسة ملاين كما إشتراه أول مرة  
الآن أين اللعبة الذكية هنا:؟؟؟؟ :016:  
في البداية قام بشراء أصول حقيقية او ذهب ملموس ولكن في الثانية ليست ملموسة-عندها يأتي دور الدولار !نعم الدولار---سيقوم ببيع الذهب مقابل الدولار في رصيف التجارة الألكتروني بقيمة 5.000.000 ملاين(رافعة مالية) وسيظل محتفظا بالدهب الملموس عنده -وحينها كلما إذدادت قيمة الذهب ذادت أرباحه وإذا قلت قيمة الذهب الملموس لديه ذادت أرباحه في رصيف التجارة لأنه باعه وأشترى الدولار مقابله-يعني في كلا الطريقين هو ربحان ربحان ولا يكون خسران أبدا- 
ولكن السوؤال هنا عن شرعية هذه الطريقة لأنها لا تأتي بأية خسار -وعمر الحساب ما يخسر أبدا ولا قيمة ذهبه الملموس - 
أفيدونا بشرعية هذه الطريقة علما بأن صناديق الإستثمار تعمل هذا الشيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ودمتم سالمين :Asvc:

----------


## Jmeel

> السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام---أرجو ان تتقبلوني بينكم عضو جديد ونشيط- 
> لقد سأل الأخ عن وضعية هدج لكي يربح منها وجاوبوه الأخوة الأفاضل كل حسب علمه -إسمحو لي أن أضيف شيئا جديدا او ليس بجديد عليكم وهو هدج الذهب بالدولار!! 
> لنفترض أن شخصا ما أراد أن يشتري ذهبا حقيقيا بقيمة 5.000.000 مليون دولار-بسعر 820 للأوقية- وقام بشرائه-------لكنه يخاف ان ينزل السعر إلى مادون 820 ويصبح 750 عندها سيخسر 70 نقطة من قيمة الأوقية ب % -إذا كي يتجنب الخسارة ويضمن الربح عليه بفتح حساب مع إحدى شركات الوساطة اللتي تتيح التعامل بالذهب وأو المعادن عندها وكلنا نعرف أنهم يقدمون سيولة التأمين(المارجن او الرافعة)في هذه الحال سيقوم هو بدلا من شراء ذهب مرة أخرى بقيمة 5.000.000 ملايين سيفتح الحساب ب 50.000 الف فقط ويعطونه الرافعة المالية وهي بكل 10000 دولار   رافعة مالية ب 1.000.000 مليون دولار.يعني يستطيع ان يشتري ذهب على رصيف التجارة ب خمسة ملاين كما إشتراه أول مرة  
> الآن أين اللعبة الذكية هنا:؟؟؟؟ 
> في البداية قام بشراء أصول حقيقية او ذهب ملموس ولكن في الثانية ليست ملموسة-عندها يأتي دور الدولار !نعم الدولار---سيقوم ببيع الذهب مقابل الدولار في رصيف التجارة الألكتروني بقيمة 5.000.000 ملاين(رافعة مالية) وسيظل محتفظا بالدهب الملموس عنده -وحينها كلما إذدادت قيمة الذهب ذادت أرباحه وإذا قلت قيمة الذهب الملموس لديه ذادت أرباحه في رصيف التجارة لأنه باعه وأشترى الدولار مقابله-يعني في كلا الطريقين هو ربحان ربحان ولا يكون خسران أبدا- 
> ولكن السوؤال هنا عن شرعية هذه الطريقة لأنها لا تأتي بأية خسار -وعمر الحساب ما يخسر أبدا ولا قيمة ذهبه الملموس - 
> أفيدونا بشرعية هذه الطريقة علما بأن صناديق الإستثمار تعمل هذا الشيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ودمتم سالمين

 سؤال     كيف باع الذهب  وفي نفس الوقت أحتفظ به    شي غريب  إلا  اذا كان أقترض بضمان الذهب  فيودع البنك في حسابه مبلغ بالدولار  ليستمر بالمتاجرة  ويبقى الذهب في حسابه  ولكن لايملك التصرف إلا  بما زاد عن تغطية الرهن . بعدين الموضوع قديم  جداً كان فتحت وضوع مستقل  .

----------


## trans

> سؤال     كيف باع الذهب  وفي نفس الوقت أحتفظ به    شي غريب  إلا  اذا كان أقترض بضمان الذهب  فيودع البنك في حسابه مبلغ بالدولار  ليستمر بالمتاجرة  ويبقى الذهب في حسابه  ولكن لايملك التصرف إلا  بما زاد عن تغطية الرهن . بعدين الموضوع قديم  جداً كان فتحت وضوع مستقل  .

 عزيزي  مرحبا:مرة أخرى 
إذا إستوعبت ما شرحت  ستفهم كيف باع الذهب--وإذا كان بالفعل موضوع قديم فقل لي لماذا سألت عن شراء الذهب :012: ---إعتبر نفسك أنت أستاذ جميل أنك ستشتري ذهبا حقيقيا ملموسا بيدك بقيمة 5 ملايين درهم عند سعر الأونصة 820 دولار-وأيضا قمت بفتح حساب متاجرة لدى اي شركة تداول عملات وذهب , وكان حسابك هو 50.000 ألف دولار :والتي تستطيع ان تتاجر بها بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار (رافعة مالية) 
في البداية أنت أشتريت الملموس ولكن في الحساب أن ستبيع الذهب بالدولار بمعنا أنك ستشتري دولار وتبيع الذهب(في برنامج التداول )في هذه العملية أنت عملت هدججج بين الذهب الملموس وبين الذهب اللذي في البرنامج :Ongue:   عندها كلما تحرك السوق إلى الأسفل سوف تربح من قيمة الذهب المباع في (برنامج التداول) وكلما تحرك السوق لأعلى سوف تربح في قيمة الذهب اللذي لديك.......!!!!!   هذا هو هدج الشركات والمؤسسات المالية وخصوصا لأصحاب محلات الدهب للحفاظ على قيمة الذهب وأخذ ربح مهما تحرك السوق صعودا او هبوطا  
ارجوا أن اكون قد أوضحت. 
وسؤالي مرة أخرى عن شرعية المسألة -------------لأنك لا تخسر  
وإذا كنت تود ان تعرف أيضا كيف يكون سعر البيع موافق لسعر الشراء سواء للملموس او الإلكتروني فالمسألة بسيطة --------------------عند شرائك بسعر 820 للملموس -------------من الطبيعي انه سوف يتحرك من سعره عندها لا بد من الصبر مرة أخرى إلى أن يأتي عند نفس السعر على البرنامج وحينها تقوم بالبيع. 
وهكذا علما بأن هذه الحركة لا تتطلب إلا مراقبة السوق يومان فقط! 
تحياتي مرة أخرى :Wink Smile:

----------


## Jmeel

:Big Grin:  الرد باللون  الأحمر  :Big Grin:     

> عزيزي  مرحبا:مرة أخرى 
> إذا إستوعبت ما شرحت  ستفهم كيف باع الذهب--وإذا كان بالفعل موضوع قديم فقل لي لماذا سألت عن شراء الذهب---إعتبر نفسك أنت أستاذ جميل أنك ستشتري ذهبا حقيقيا ملموسا بيدك بقيمة 5 ملايين درهم عند سعر الأونصة 820 دولار-وأيضا قمت بفتح حساب متاجرة لدى اي شركة تداول عملات وذهب , وكان حسابك هو 50.000 ألف دولار :والتي تستطيع ان تتاجر بها بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار (رافعة مالية)  ولا أستاذ ولاحاجة ياباشا  بعد أسبوع إن شاء الله أكون أكملت 18 سنة   
> في البداية أنت أشتريت الملموس ولكن في الحساب أن ستبيع الذهب بالدولار بمعنا أنك ستشتري دولار وتبيع الذهب(في برنامج التداول )في هذه العملية أنت عملت هدججج بين الذهب الملموس وبين الذهب اللذي في البرنامج  عندها كلما تحرك السوق إلى الأسفل سوف تربح من قيمة الذهب المباع في (برنامج التداول) وكلما تحرك السوق لأعلى سوف تربح في قيمة الذهب اللذي لديك.......!!!!!   هذا هو هدج الشركات والمؤسسات المالية وخصوصا لأصحاب محلات الدهب للحفاظ على قيمة الذهب وأخذ ربح مهما تحرك السوق صعودا او هبوطا   صحيح في الملوس الذهب عندك  وبتكسب وتخسر فيه    لكن في حساب التداول   أنت بعت الذهب وأصبحت تملك الدولار فقط  .  فكيف تكسب وتخسر فيه .    أذا  كان قصدك  وجود دولارات بقيمة 5 مليون في حسابك  بسبب الرافعة  ولأنك أمنت الخمسة مليون قيمة الذهب الملوس فقط ب خمسين ألف   وأصبح الحساب يعادل قيمة الذهب الملموس  وبالتالي  تأمن من الخسارة  حيث أن أنخفاظ الدولار يقابله أرتفاع الذهب  والعكس  صحيح    فهل مفهومي هذا  صح ؟؟  
> ارجوا أن اكون قد أوضحت. 
> وسؤالي مرة أخرى عن شرعية المسألة -------------لأنك لا تخسر  
>   شرعاً  لا علم  لي  
> وإذا كنت تود ان تعرف أيضا كيف يكون سعر البيع موافق لسعر الشراء سواء للملموس او الإلكتروني فالمسألة بسيطة --------------------عند شرائك بسعر 820 للملموس -------------من الطبيعي انه سوف يتحرك من سعره عندها لا بد من الصبر مرة أخرى إلى أن يأتي عند نفس السعر على البرنامج وحينها تقوم بالبيع. 
> وهكذا علما بأن هذه الحركة لا تتطلب إلا مراقبة السوق يومان فقط! 
> تحياتي مرة أخرى

----------


## HICHOUR

> بص يا باشا .. أنا من الناس المتخصصة فى الهيدج .. لكن ده كان يعتبر بداياتى لأنى كنت اتعجل فتح حساب حقيقى .. والحمد لله الهيدج عمره ما خذلنى .. لكن التحليل الفنى شئ والهيدج شئ تانى .. والأفضل التحليل الفنى طبعاً .. لأنك فى الهيدج لما تتحرك 100 نقطة مكسبك منهم بيكون 50 أما التحليل الفنى لما تتحرك 100 تاخدهم كلهم فى جيبك .. عشان كده أنا طورت نفسى للتحليل الفنى .. بس الهيدج مضمون ومربح ولكن به عيب خطير جداً جداً جداً .. وهو إنه يحتاج مارجن للعقود المفتوحة .. يخليك مغصوب على انك تشتغل بعقود مخاطرتها 1% مثلاً من كتر الأوامر اللى حتفتحها .. فى الفنى انت ممكن تخاطر 10% وترضى بستوب لوز 30 نقطة .. الهيدج لا يوجد به خسائر .. خسائرك تكون معلقة لآماد طويلة الأجل .. هى نسبة وتناسب مش أكتر .. كلما زادت المخاطرة زاد الربح وزادت الخسائر .. يعنى من وجهة نظرى إن الهيدج مربح جداً ولكن ربحه بطئ جداً حيث أنه منعدم المخاطرة أو مخاطرته لا تتعدى 50 نقطة على الأكثر .. ولكن التحليل الفنى مخاطرته أكبر ولكن ربحه أكبر من الهيدج .. أنا متفق معك إن مهما كان طريقتك فى المتاجرة فالفنى لا يعلى عليه .. ولكن الهيدج ايضاً لا يجب اهماله فهو صاحب فضل كبير علىّ ويامه انقذنى من مارجن كول .. والمفترض انك تختار هيدج وتربح بخطوات بطيئة وتستمر بالربح كالسلحفاه أو تحليل فنى حيث تربح كالصاروخ أو تخسر بسرعة أيضاً .. لو التزمت بستوب لوز كويس وانت مستواك كويس فى التحليل .. لا داعى ابداً للهيدج فسوف يعطلك .. واحب أن اصحح لك معلومة .. الهيدج لا يوجد به تحليل فنى اطلاقاً .. فلو كنت اعرف النقطة الجيدة للدخول أو الخروج .. فلم أدخل هيدج .. ادخل على الرابح أفضل كثير بصفقة واحدة .. ولكن هو لمن لا يعرف التحليل الفنى .. أو من يجمع الأثنين معاً .. مثلاً .. لو السعر وصل لنقطة دخول كويسة .. وأنت دخلت بتحليلك الفنى بستوب لوز 30 نقطة .. معنى ضرب الستوب هو تحرك السعر عكس تحليلك .. أحياناً تعكس صفقتك من ضرب الستوب .. تخيل بدل الستوب لوز أنت عكست العملية بهيدج وضرب مستوى دعم او مقاومة لابد من اختباره ولو بعد حين .. ستخرج بربح الصفقة المعاكسة وعند اختبار النقطة المكسورة تخرج بأقل خسارة فى الصفقة الأساسية .. الهيدج مهم ولكن لو تبحث عن الأفضل فهو التحليل الفنى

  
أنا رايي مطابق لما هو مقتبس   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## trans

عزيزي   :No3:   
ليس صحيح----------- 
سأشرح مرة أخرى!! 
إعتبر نفسك صاحب محل ذهب (ساغة)
قمت بشراء ذهب من جملة السوق بسعر 820 للأونصة والكمية هي 5 ملايين دولار 
وفي نفس الوقت فتحت حساب مع شركة تداول وأودعت 50.000 الف دولار 
عندها ستنتظر إلى ان يأتي السعر إلى 820 في برنامج التداول وتقوم ببيع الذهب اللذي في برنامج التداول. 
وفي نفس الوقت أنت محتفظ بالذهب الملموس .. 
عند إمتلاكك للذهب الملموس وعدم التصرف به انت إشتريته متوقعا إرتفاعه!!
وإذا خاب ظنك فأنك ستربح من خلال بيعك للرافعة المالية من جهة أخرى!! 
يعني تمتلك عصفور بيدك 
وتبيع عصفور باليد الأخرى (أيهما أقرب)   :Asvc:  
ملحوظة:عند قرائتك للإقتباس أرجو منك تخيل انك انت صاحب محل الذهب وعندها ستعرف كيف يكون الحال---------ضع نفسك مكانه وستعرف أنك لن تخسر أبدا- وستعرف ما هو الهدج
إما بإرتفاع قيمة الذهب وإما بإرتفاع قيمة الدولار(عكسي) وليس طردي 
الموضوع جدا بسيط ولا يحتاج تعقيد

----------


## trans

مثال : إشترى أحمد ذهب بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار عند سعر الذهب 820 دولار للأونصة الواحدة متوقعا إرتفاع سعر الأونصة إلى 900 دولار خلال الأيام القادمة,وفي نفس الوقت قام أحمد فتح حساب متاجرة عملات ومعادن لدى وسيط ما بقيمة 50.000 أل دولار وقام الوسيط بإعطائه 5 ملاين دولار (رافعة مالية),عندها قام أحمد ببيع ال 50.000 (5 ملاين) كذهب وشراء الدولار مقابلها في برنامج التداول, تحرك السوق عكس توقع احمد وبدلا من أن يرتفع إلى 900 هبط إلى 700  أحمد كسب دولارات بقيمة 120 نقطة عندما باع الذهب وأشترى الدولار عند هبوط السعر من 820 إلى 700 وفي نفس الوقت محتفظا بذهب ملموس بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار. تحرك السوق صعودا وحقق هدف أحمد في 900 دولار للأونصة أحمد لم يحقق ربح  في الذهب الملموس او في الذهب لبرنامج التداول – لأنه خسر دولارات عندما قام ببيعها وتبقا القيمة متعادلة.... نفهم من هذا المثال بأنك تربح فقط عندما تمتلك الذهب الملموس و تبيع ذهب البرنامج وتشتري دولارات البرنامج  وها ما يطلق عليه الهيدج .

----------


## trans

> عزيزي    
> ليس صحيح----------- 
> سأشرح مرة أخرى!! 
> إعتبر نفسك صاحب محل ذهب (ساغة)
> قمت بشراء ذهب من جملة السوق بسعر 820 للأونصة والكمية هي 5 ملايين دولار 
> وفي نفس الوقت فتحت حساب مع شركة تداول وأودعت 50.000 الف دولار 
> عندها ستنتظر إلى ان يأتي السعر إلى 820 في برنامج التداول وتقوم ببيع الذهب اللذي في برنامج التداول. 
> وفي نفس الوقت أنت محتفظ بالذهب الملموس .. 
> عند إمتلاكك للذهب الملموس وعدم التصرف به انت إشتريته متوقعا إرتفاعه!!
> ...

 
مثال آخر  مثال : إشترى أحمد ذهب بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار عند سعر الذهب 820 دولار للأونصة الواحدة متوقعا إرتفاع سعر الأونصة إلى 900 دولار خلال الأيام القادمة,وفي نفس الوقت قام أحمد فتح حساب متاجرة عملات ومعادن لدى وسيط ما بقيمة 50.000 أل دولار وقام الوسيط بإعطائه 5 ملاين دولار (رافعة مالية),عندها قام أحمد ببيع ال 50.000 (5 ملاين) كذهب وشراء الدولار مقابلها في برنامج التداول, تحرك السوق عكس توقع احمد وبدلا من أن يرتفع إلى 900 هبط إلى 700  أحمد كسب دولارات بقيمة 120 نقطة عندما باع الذهب وأشترى الدولار عند هبوط السعر من 820 إلى 700 وفي نفس الوقت محتفظا بذهب ملموس بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار. تحرك السوق صعودا وحقق هدف أحمد في 900 دولار للأونصة أحمد لم يحقق ربح  في الذهب الملموس او في الذهب لبرنامج التداول – لأنه خسر دولارات عندما قام ببيعها وتبقا القيمة متعادلة.... نفهم من هذا المثال بأنك تربح فقط عندما تمتلك الذهب الملموس و تبيع ذهب البرنامج وتشتري دولارات البرنامج  وها ما يطلق عليه الهيدج .

----------


## ali77

الهيدج ليس حل لانه بكل بساطه شركات الوساطة التي تتيح عقود اسلامية لا تسمح بابقاء الصفقة مفتوحه لاكثر من ثلاثة ايام .
يعني على افتراض فتح صفقتين متعاكستين فلو ربحت واحدة وانت تريد اغلاق الثانية على خسارة مقبوله(50%) فلديك فرصه ثلاثة ايام لو ان السعر لم يقترب من الهدف سوف تخسر. 
يعني ببساطة لا يمكن الجمع بين العقد الاسلامي والهيدج .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الهيدج ليس حل لانه بكل بساطه شركات الوساطة التي تتيح عقود اسلامية لا تسمح بابقاء الصفقة مفتوحه لاكثر من ثلاثة ايام .
> يعني على افتراض فتح صفقتين متعاكستين فلو ربحت واحدة وانت تريد اغلاق الثانية على خسارة مقبوله(50%) فلديك فرصه ثلاثة ايام لو ان السعر لم يقترب من الهدف سوف تخسر. 
> يعني ببساطة لا يمكن الجمع بين العقد الاسلامي والهيدج .

 مين قال كده
افكسول تسمح بالهيدج والحساب الاسلامى

----------


## Jmeel

> مثال : إشترى أحمد ذهب بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار عند سعر الذهب 820 دولار للأونصة الواحدة متوقعا إرتفاع سعر الأونصة إلى 900 دولار خلال الأيام القادمة,وفي نفس الوقت قام أحمد فتح حساب متاجرة عملات ومعادن لدى وسيط ما بقيمة 50.000 أل دولار وقام الوسيط بإعطائه 5 ملاين دولار (رافعة مالية),عندها قام أحمد ببيع ال 50.000 (5 ملاين) كذهب وشراء الدولار مقابلها في برنامج التداول, تحرك السوق عكس توقع احمد وبدلا من أن يرتفع إلى 900 هبط إلى 700  أحمد كسب دولارات بقيمة 120 نقطة عندما باع الذهب وأشترى الدولار عند هبوط السعر من 820 إلى 700 وفي نفس الوقت محتفظا بذهب ملموس بقيمة 5 ملاين دولار. تحرك السوق صعودا وحقق هدف أحمد في 900 دولار للأونصة أحمد لم يحقق ربح  في الذهب الملموس او في الذهب لبرنامج التداول – لأنه خسر دولارات عندما قام ببيعها وتبقا القيمة متعادلة.... نفهم من هذا المثال بأنك تربح فقط عندما تمتلك الذهب الملموس و تبيع ذهب البرنامج وتشتري دولارات البرنامج  وها ما يطلق عليه الهيدج .

 تمام كذا واضحة وهذا نفس ردي عليك  أنك تملك الذهب في متجرك    وتملك مقابله دولار عند الوسيط والأثنين ماشيين  بسعر عكسي  يعني هدج   كذا مفيش خلاف بيني وبينك  لأنه الغرض من الهدج التحوط  من الخسارة وليس المكسب .
وطبعاً مش ممكن تفضل طول العمر رابط الهدج   لأنه مش حتربح  وتخسر إلا بفك الهدج  صح .
الآن هنا  مربط الفرس    هنا  الخطورة   عند الفك  فاذا فكيناهم بنفس اللحظة    معناه لامكسب ولا خسارة  وأذا فكينا جانب    أيش يضمن لك  يمشي السعر في صالح الجانب المفتوح  .
ومنتظر أسمع منك  توضيح   وياريت مشاركات من الجميع  عشان  توضح بعض  النقاط للجميع    وعايزين رأيك  ياحاج  سمير .

----------


## سمير صيام

رايى انا مش مستوعب يمكن الفكرة كاملة 
لكن على حسب مافهمت انت بتشترى دهب مقابل العملة المحلية وتبيع الدهب مقابل الدولار فى شركة الوساطة
هستفيد من شركة الوساطة فى حالة نزول السعر لكن لو ارتفع السعر ساكون رابح فى السوق الفعلى عند البيع وخسران بحساب شركة الوساطة والعكس بالعكس لو نزل السعر فى شركة الوساطة فانا رابح وخاسر فى قيمة الذهب المشترى 
طيب نزل السعر فى شركة الوساطة وقمت باغلاق الصفقة المفتوحة لاستفيد من الربح الموجود وبعد اغلاق الصفقة استمر السعر فى نزول ونزول 
النتيجة ربح من صفقة مغلقة وخسارة فى قيمة دهب ملموس اكبر من الربح = النتيجة لم استفد شئ الا اذا حصل ارتداد للدهب صعودا مرة اخرى  
النقطة الاخيرة حسب ما قرات سابقا ان المضاربة فى الدهب حرام الا اذا كانت يد بيد يعنى ملموس كالحقيقى وليس مضاربة عقود

----------


## trans

> تمام كذا واضحة وهذا نفس ردي عليك  أنك تملك الذهب في متجرك    وتملك مقابله دولار عند الوسيط والأثنين ماشيين  بسعر عكسي  يعني هدج   كذا مفيش خلاف بيني وبينك  لأنه الغرض من الهدج التحوط  من الخسارة وليس المكسب .
> وطبعاً مش ممكن تفضل طول العمر رابط الهدج   لأنه مش حتربح  وتخسر إلا بفك الهدج  صح .
> الآن هنا  مربط الفرس    هنا  الخطورة   عند الفك  فاذا فكيناهم بنفس اللحظة    معناه لامكسب ولا خسارة  وأذا فكينا جانب    أيش يضمن لك  يمشي السعر في صالح الجانب المفتوح  .
> ومنتظر أسمع منك  توضيح   وياريت مشاركات من الجميع  عشان  توضح بعض  النقاط للجميع    وعايزين رأيك  ياحاج  سمير .

 مرحبا -------جميل 
ليس هناك خطورة او شيء وسأبسط المسألة لك أيضا تبسيط شفاف وسلس :في الإسفل :Wink Smile:       
قما قلت سابقا إعتبر نفسكا ستشتري الذهب الفعلي (الملموس)ولكن لا تشتري كامل الكمية في نفس الوقت يعني إذا كنت تنوي ب 5 ملاين- فأشتري ب 4 ملاين وأفتح حساب متاجرة بمليون =تمام 
الآن كلنا نعرف خطورة المجازفة في سوق الذهب الإلكتروني لأنه أصعب من العملات :ولكن مع مبلغ مثل مليون فأنك تملك رافعة مالية تقدر ب 100 مليون(مئة ضعف)لن نحتاج إلى مايقابلها من حجم الذهب الفعلي وهو 4 ملاين إلا فقط 40 ألف دولار وسيظل الباقي لديك (1.000.000 - 40.000 =960.000 ألف دولار)واللتي أن حبيت تعرف كم حجم عقد فيها قسمها على 1000 ألف ويصبح لديك متبقي 960 عقد وأنت آخذت فقط 4 عقود يعني جازفت من رأس المال بنسبة 4% وتبقى لديك 96 %  !!!!! WOW والتي تحتاج إلى صعود الذهب 9600 نقطة كي تخسرها  :Ohmy:  
الآن أنت مشتري الذهب الفعلي ,وفاتح عقد بيع للذهب الإلكتروني (تحوط كما ذكرت)  
دعنا نفترض انك في عقد البيع دخلت ب أربعة عقود كما ذكرت في برنامج المتاجرة - يعني قيمة النقطة لديك 40 دولار :تمام 
الآن تحرك السعر للأسفل -----------وأنت كنت متوقع أن يصعد فماذا ربحت----------------------ربحت دولارات ولم تخسر ذهبا لأنك فعليا لا تملك ذهبا في برنامج المتاجرة وإنما تضارب على سعره الفعلي في السوق !!!! 
تحرك السوق صعودا --------------- وأنت كنت متوقع أن يهبط وكنت فاتح عقود بيع فماذا ربحت 
لم تربح شيئا لأنك خسرت في الذهب الإلكتروني عندما قمت ببيعه وربحت في الذهب الفعلي لأنك تملكه وحينها أنت ضاربت في سعره في البرنامج على النزول وحبيت أنك تبيعه وتشتري دولارات   :015: وفي نفس الوقت لم تخسر الدولارات والسبب لأنك لا تملك الذهب الفعلي في برنامج المتاجرة  :Big Grin:  
الفكرة كلها تكمن في انك تمتلك ذهبا فعليا تخاف من أن قيمته تنزل وتضارب من جهة أخرى على سعره في النزول كي تستفيد من تقليل قيمته أمام الدولار وتشتري هذا الدولار اللذي يصعد أمامه ولا تخسر أبدا  :AA:  لأنك في الحقيقة تمتلك الذهب الفعلي--وهذا الذي يحدث في أسعار الذهب العجيبة هذه الأيام ترى الناس تقبل عليه ولكن سعره ينخفض لأن صديقنا الدولار مرتفع في مكان آخر وهنالك في ذلك المكان ناس تبيع الذهب في البرامج الإلكترونية هههههههه   يعني بهدله مصير سعر الذهب ومتعلق بين السوق الحقيقي والسوق الإلكتروني للمضاربين اللي زي حلاتنا- 
وانا اشك بأن هذا الأمر حلال  ؟ 
تحياتي :Asvc:

----------


## العين الطارقه

HEDGE 
NO GOOD  
ومعه وجع راس وعدم نوم

----------


## trans

وإذا كنت مستغرب من كلامي هذا إنظر إلى سعر برميل النفط -------------عندما تم تداول النفط بشكل مضاربة على شاشات الكومبيوتر من زمن قريب لا يتعدى 3 سنوات أنظر ماذا حدث للأسعار-أعلم عزيزي بأن هذه الأسواق هية لعبة وعليك بالبحث عن إجابة هذا السؤال-----كم يلزم من الدولارات رفع قيمة عملة او ذهب  او اي معدن كان نقطة واحدة بمعني أنك في الأساس تضع هذه المسائل على ميزان تجاري كبير لتعرف مستوى تحرك الشيء مقابل الشيء مثل الكيلو جرام مقابل الجرام 
عندها سيتضح لديك بأن هنالك أناس تتحكم في سعر الذهب والبترول والمعادن ولا تظن بأنه ميزان العرض والطلب لأن هذا الكلام أصبح قديما فلدينا الآن أناس ودول كبرى يمكنها ان ترفع قيمة الذهب إن ارادت إلى 2000 دولار وأن تخفض قيمة النفط إلى 10 دولارات لأنها وبكل بساطه سوف تضع حملها الثقيل في جهة ما وستترك الجهة المقابلة خالية او تتركها للسوق المفتوح وعندها سوف يعلم هؤلاء الناس من اللذين لديهم حمل ثقيل يعادل ما يملكون او يقدر ان يقف لهم كند او مهاجم 
وهذا هو التأديب اللذي فعلته جميع شعوب العالم كي تأدب أمريكا ودولارها الذي يتم تحديد سعره بناء على سعر فائدة يصدره الفدرالي بإعتبارهم القوة العظمى في العالم وان على الشعوب إن أرادت الإستفادة من الدولار وأمريكا عليها ربط عملتها بالدولار. 
أنظرو ماذا دث للعالم عندما قررت بعض الدول من فك إرتباط عملتها بالدولار وستعرفون أن أمريكا كانت تجمع أكبر عدد ممكن في سلتها لتكون هي الثقل الذي يساوي الكيلوجرام وبقية العالم هم فقط بضع جرامات محدودة

----------

